# Getting started - have some questions



## PaisleyPony (May 18, 2018)

Hi- I want to get started using a pod company and have now gotten myself totally overwhelmed and confused...hoping I can get soome help here 

1- I have a shop using GoDaddy website builder- it doe not integrate with Printful...does anyone know a way to make it work?

2- Is Shopify the best option to use to integrate with Printful?

3- For those that use Printful- have you been satisfied with their quality of printing?

4- Has anyone used Tee Launch? Opinions?

5- Can you use shopify and integrate with 2 companies such as Printful and Tee launch depending on what products you want to offer?

6- When creating t-shirt designs- is 300 dpi the correct resolution?

7- is it best to create the designs in CMYK or RGB?

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I have my own site with Ecwid embedded. Ecwid integrates well with Printful, however, I took all of my Printful designs out of my shop as POD was making nothing for me, even though I had hundreds of designs on there for months and was advertising my shop by various means.


Good luck if you decide to go the POD route. Printful are always putting offers on like '25%off' and this reduces your meagre profits even more.


As far as designs go, 300dpi is about the norm for t-shirts and most things. You will need large, good quality images. For Printful, design in CMYK then save in RGB.


----------

